# "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?



## Hänschen (25. Januar 2014)

*"Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Meint ihr man muss ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man bei YouTube Spiele-Lets Plays anguckt aber die Spiele nicht besitzt ?

Immerhin geniesst man den ganzen Spieleinhalt, oft auch mit Zwischensequenzen. (Edit: alle Halo Teile yeah ^^)


----------



## pcfreak12 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Nein?!
Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.
Die LetsPlayer bekommen die Spiele oftmals sogar vom Publisher selbst, um Werbung zu machen.

MfG


----------



## rabe08 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Nein, warum auch? Allerdings könnte Dir ein kleines Problem entstehen: wenn Du es selbst auch noch spielen willst, hast Du schon alles gespoillert. Könnte einiges an Spielspaß kosten.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Meint ihr man muss ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man bei YouTube Spiele-Lets Plays anguckt aber die Spiele nicht besitzt ?
> 
> Immerhin geniesst man den ganzen Spieleinhalt, oft auch mit Zwischensequenzen. (Edit: alle Halo Teile yeah ^^)



Dann müsstest Du auch ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn Du bei nem Kumpel sitzt und ihm beim zocken zuschaust... von daher: nein 

 Das wichtigste, das zocken selbst, geht Dir dabei ja ohnehin schließlich flöten also würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Und zusätzlich kann so ein Lets Play ja auch ein Kaufanreiz (oder auch nicht) sein. Von daher halte ich so etwas in Zeiten in denen es keine Demos mehr gibt für legitim.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum man nur Personen beim Spielen zu gucken soll. Ein paar machen das zwar sehr Unterhaltungsvoll aber trotzdem kann ich den Hype nicht sonderlich verstehen.

Nachdem der benötigte Skill in den meisten Spielen in den letzten Jahren meist schon soweit gesunken ist, dass (viele) Spiele quasi Anspruchslos sind, sind die 
viele sogar noch einen schritt weiter gegangen und gucken sich nur noch an wie die andere Spielen.
Hat wohl auch was mit den "Alter" der "Spieler" zu tun.

Und nicht nur der Skill, sondern auch das Individuelle geht zurück. Früher hat man in Spielen seine Autos getuned und fuhr exotische Modelle. Heute fahren alle 
nur noch einen Audi R8. (Die Autos wurden so gehyped, dass ich sie einfach nur noch langweilig finde) 

Aber damit ich nicht zu viel drum rum rede:
Du musst dir natürlich kein schlechtes Gewissen machen. Ist erstens völlig legal und zweitens haben es viele Entwickler auch nicht anders verdiehnt.
Spiele die ein gutes Gameplay haben spielt man (eh) selber - macht viel mehr Spaß!

Um ein Game aber vor den Kauf mal zu betrachen finde ich es allerdings sehr nett. (Positiver Effekt für Publischer/Entwickler)
GIBT JA SOGUT WIE KEINE DEMOS MEHR !!!!!


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Ich schau Lets Plays, wenn ich das Spiel interessant finde, aber es nicht kaufen will.
Aber meist ist dann nach 3 oder 4 Folgen Schluss, weil mir die Spiele nicht gefallen. (Sonst hätte ich diese ja auch gekauft.)
Konsolenexklusive Titel sind häufiger mal am Laufen bei mir, weil ich eben keine Konsole mein eigen nenne.


----------



## Hänschen (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Das mit dem Alter der Spieler ist echt ein Argument: ich kann selber kaum noch ne Stunde am PC sitzen und dazu noch produktiv spielen ...

Die Lets-Player dagegen sind Jungspunde und machen bestimmt Ausgleichssport 
Noch dazu haben die Spiele häufig eine sehr interessante Storyline etc. und das zu verpassen (ich sag nur Halo) ist echt eine Katastrophe ...


 Edit: ich hätte eine Idee wie man mit dem Recht entgegenkommen könnte:
 Man kauft ein Spiel und guckt sich das LetsPlay an und verkauft es danach gebraucht, das würde aber einen Verlust von schlimmstenfalls 20 Euro bedeuten (Inserat plus Versand etc.). Danach hätte man ja theoretisch alle Rechte an einem Video - man könnte es ja selber aufgenommen haben. Fragt sich nur ob es einem die 20 Euro wert ist ...


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2014)

Dass man sich eine solche Frage überhaupt stellen kann


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Dass man sich eine solche Frage überhaupt stellen kann



Sag das nicht .... ich bin es mein Leben lang gewohnt für Unterhaltung zu bezahlen und bekomme sehr leicht ein schlechtes Gewissen bei illegalem Genuss - das schmerzt richtig


----------



## hartwiger (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Ich denke ein gutes Let´s play kann auch immer eine gute Werbung für ein Spiel sein. Vielleicht kriegste ja Lust drauf und kaufst es dann


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist es recht oft so:
Spiel interessiert mich----->1 oder 2 LP gucken------->wenn interessant kaufen und selbst spielen, wenn nicht nicht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: "Lets play´s" bei youtube: schlechtes Gewissen ?*

Wenn ich bedenke das gewisse LP dafür sorgen das das Spiel, auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist, Leute dazu animieren kann es zu kaufen ist da nicht verwerfliches bei.
Dank der Jungs von Gameone und ihrer Knallhartdurchgenommen Serie bin ich so zum Beispiel zu Darksouls gekommen.
Und dies ist nun mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel geworden.


----------

